# Down regulating from cycle day 1 - experience anyone?



## lilylu (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi


I have started to down regulate with a spray on day 1 of my cycle. Please can someone tell me if I should expect another bleed or how long did it take you to downregulate? 


Many thanks and lots of luck!
u.


----------



## lilyc (Jul 22, 2009)

hi there

I am currently in a  cycle where I started D/R on day 1 of cycle with synarel spray. It seemed to prolong my existing AF to about 14 days, tailing off to very light towards the end (sorry if TMI!). I took it as a good sign that wonb lining going nice and thin   .  Have used synarel on both cycles, and both times it had worked at my downreg scan after 14 days, and am now on 6th day of stims

best of luck with your cycle
lily


----------

